

Here's an online gift-registry I created. What do you think? - thenewreborn
http://www.giftlisting.net

======
agentsaran
Poor font. Makes the text hard to read. Too little information. Why should I
sign up? How is this different from Facebook gifts/Amazon Wish list? An intro
video/slideshow will be nice!

